# Ice machine tripping GFCI



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Megging hot to neutral with the machine plugged in won't reveal anything, you'll be reading through normal loads.

I would disconnect the machine, meg all the circuit conductors to each other and to ground from its source all the way to the outlet. If those checked out, then it's something on the machine itself.

If you're inclined to open the machine up and troubleshoot then the compressor is the first place I would start, and if not, well they can call someone who is willing.

EDIT: Sorry, misread your post sort of. If the machine is getting wet then the GFCI is doing its job. Megging it dry may not reveal the issue in that case.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

How many volts is the megger? I would say water is getting inside something and you're not going to find it when it's dry.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

backstay said:


> How many volts is the megger? I would say water is getting inside something and you're not going to find it when it's dry.


I tested at 250 volts, the machine is 120 volts. Yeah I'm very confident it's the machine, would hate for them to replace machine and problem still exist, although that would almost seem impossible.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> I tested at 250 volts, the machine is 120 volts. Yeah I'm very confident it's the machine, would hate for them to replace machine and problem still exist, although that would almost seem impossible.


I believe it takes 370 volts to jump an air gap. So a dry check is not going to show you anything but a dead short.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Responded to a call about an ice machine at a convenient store tripping when it rains. GFCI checked fine with ideal 61-165, replaced anyways as requested by manager. Also megohmed cord to unit which checked fine. Get a call days later that it happened again, even though I advised not to call me but equipment provider instead. Is there anything that I might of missed? Would the megger have picked up a grnd to neutral/hot fault if one existed in wet conditions when testing in dry conditions? Also wonder if there is continuity to compressor when unplugged, I know neither of these fall under my scope, just curious.


Does it trip every time it rains? That's important to know.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Does it trip every time it rains? That's important to know.


Not sure to be honest, actually I know it can't be an old problem since the machine is new...I was told.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

In some applications GFCIs just aren't practical!


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Spunk#7 said:


> In some applications GFCIs just aren't practical!


Like when there's a ground fault. :whistling:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

like when it's not a wr gfci, and/or in an in use cover

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Spunk#7 said:


> In some applications GFCIs just aren't practical!


Like when someone is using indoor equipment outside in the rain.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I wish i had a nickle for every _'the gfci is not working'_ call where i'd like to say _'yes the ****ing gfci is working, that's why your on the phone , and not in the ER you interminable dope!"_

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> I wish i had a nickle for every _'the gfci is not working'_ call where i'd like to say _'yes the ****ing gfci is working, that's why your on the phone , and not in the ER you interminable dope!"_
> 
> ~CS~


And they call it a nusiance trip, no it's not a nusiance, it is doing it's job.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> I tested at 250 volts, the machine is 120 volts. Yeah I'm very confident it's the machine, would hate for them to replace machine and problem still exist, although that would almost seem impossible.


1000 VDC assuming there are no electronics you will be testing.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Like when someone is using indoor equipment outside in the rain.


 That would be my guess in this case.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

mgraw said:


> That would be my guess in this case.


No, sorry everyone, this is an ice bin, one of those typical ice bins that gas stations sell ice bags out of. I don't know why I said ice machine, but it should definitely be outdoor rated but then again I've seen these indoors as well.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> 1000 VDC assuming there are no electronics you will be testing.


Yeah wasn't 100% sure what's inside this thing so played it safe, especially considering it wasn't my problem to deal with just figured I'd check the obvious.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> No, sorry everyone, this is an ice bin, one of those typical ice bins that gas stations sell ice bags out of. I don't know why I said ice machine, but it should definitely be outdoor rated but then again I've seen these indoors as well.


 Ahhh an ice merchandiser. Either way if it only happens when it rains, something is getting wet. Could be a bad seal on the top, or a driving rain getting to the wiring on top.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

there is a coke machine at our local dollar general that does the same thing. every time it rains it trips the gfci. so every time i go by after a rain it's tripped. i've told the manager, but she said its coke's problem. so i called them they said they would take care of it .not yet!:laughing:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

circuitman1 said:


> there is a coke machine at our local dollar general that does the same thing. every time it rains it trips the gfci. so every time i go by after a rain it's tripped. i've told the manager, but she said its coke's problem. so i called them they said they would take care of it .not yet!:laughing:


Yeah I told the manager after the first visit that it was equipment problem and to call those guys the next time it happens. I get called back out just to verify the GFCI worked properly, that was the maintenance companies call, even after I explained that my end was good from first visit, they still decided to pay me again just to throw a GFCI tester on it and say " ok, it's good".


----------

